# Computershare validation help



## nawshus (6 May 2009)

For chess holders do you put the letter "x" in front followed by the 10 digit HIN number?

well I've been doing that and it won't allow me to view my holdings. It's telling me my details are invalid.

also I've just recently purchased my shares and it hasn't been registered in the ASX system, is this the case maybe?


thank you

Nawshus


----------



## beamstas (6 May 2009)

nawshus said:


> For chess holders do you put the letter "x" in front followed by the 10 digit HIN number?
> 
> well I've been doing that and it won't allow me to view my holdings. It's telling me my details are invalid.
> 
> ...




I think it takes 3 days to get through the clearing house
Not sure though
Might be better for someone on here who has worked at a brokerage to answer this one 

Make sure you are putting in the CATCHPA code correctly or whatever it is


----------



## awg (6 May 2009)

takes 3 days before your stock can have details, such as TFN etc modified on Computershare and LINK

that is because their system has not yet registered yr holding


----------



## So_Cynical (6 May 2009)

nawshus said:


> For chess holders do you put the letter "x" in front followed by the 10 digit HIN number?




What "x" 

HIN number is 10 digits...that's it.

Have u got your chess holding statement in the mail?


----------



## nawshus (6 May 2009)

So_Cynical said:


> What "x"
> 
> HIN number is 10 digits...that's it.
> 
> Have u got your chess holding statement in the mail?




With LINK you need to put a "x" in front of your HIN. I've just tried inputting just the HIN number on computershare without success . 

No I haven't received the chess holding statement yet, that usually comes in like 2 weeks or so.


----------

